# Look what I've got!



## Morrus (Jul 3, 2013)

This finally arrived today - my proof copy of TSAD!  That means - assuming I don't find any glaring problems with it - I can send out the softcovers to backers next week!


----------



## Morrus (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## Crispy120286 (Jul 3, 2013)

Ooooh... Gonna buy this one come friday.


----------



## SolitonMan (Jul 12, 2013)

So any word on the progress of the distribution of the print copy of the adventure?  Not that it's crucial since the PDF is here, but just curious since I hadn't heard anything since the posting of these images.


----------



## Morrus (Jul 12, 2013)

They're being printed as we speak!


----------

